# Paint Doe "Magic"



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Capriole's Color Me Magic.  She's due in 10 days with her first kids. Can't wait!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Boy is she a flashy gorgeous girl !!!! Her babies are going to be awesome !!!! I can't take looking at all these gorgeous Boers !!!
Maybe one day in the future , i can have them  Like in my dreams….
Plenty of room there , lol...


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Beautiful lady, can't wait to see her kids! All your goats are just beautiful!! I wish I could find a couple nice ones like yours around my neck of the woods.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Who is that gorgeous girl bred too?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I really like how she's looking.  Really hoping she has a paint doe. She's bred to a paint buck but she comes from a very solid line of traditionals. 

Thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's bred to RNSH Apache Scout. A Smokin Hot Ruger grandson.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She has really filled out! I mean some of that is babies but she looks really good! Are you going to show her this year?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's so gorgeous ♥ Praying for some paint doelings!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Kallee.  She'd be in the 2-3 year old classes (which are tough to compete in!) so probably not. We don't keep our adult does in "show condition". 

Thanks Candice!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Scout.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

She is beautiful! You will have some very nice kids with Scout. :-D


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  Hoping so!


----------

